

Ask HN: Building a simple utility site to build pre-launch traffic? - dugmartin

I have two different applications that I've been developing part-time.  One application is for managing Apache authentication across multiple sites on the same server and the other is a replacement for both the browser popup authentication window and backend user authentication on Apache.<p>To build some pre-launch traffic and gauge interest in the market I've built a simple website aimed at the same type of user:<p>http://www.htpasswdmaker.com/<p>I've left it as a stand-alone site for now with the plan to add links to the applications I have in development once they mature to a release point.  I'm also thinking about using it as a test bed for SEO testing and potentially adwords testing.<p>With that in mind, what does everyone think of building independent traffic drivers like this?  Do simple applications like this work better for "evergreen content" than for example a howto site about Apache authentication?<p>BTW, I've had a similar sort of site up for a few years for generating personal passwords, http://passwordchart.com/ (same design), it gets around 8,000 uniques a month with peaks and troughs around reviews in blogs.
======
dugmartin
Clickable links:

<http://www.htpasswdmaker.com/>

<http://passwordchart.com/>

------
zain
A bookmarklet for Password Chart would be cool.

